# Farrier gifts



## LAminiatures (Dec 9, 2011)

Can you all share what you get or have gotten for your farrier for Christmas. I need some ideas.

Thanks


----------



## Reble (Dec 9, 2011)

What I do for my farrier I get him a nice pocket calendar or a nice horsey one for his wall along with some nice bake goodies, not sure if any of them get home to share with his family or just a little bonus for a job well done all year.


----------



## 2minis4us (Dec 9, 2011)

I give my farrier homemade cookies every time he comes, but at Christmas I give him extra money


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't usually give my farrier a gift at Christmas but anytime during the year

that I find something he enjoys, I get it for him.

He's done my horses for over 25 years and we've got a good friendship.

When we moved down here to the far end of the world, he now travels to keep

my kids feet done. We take him to lunch at each visit and I always try to have

fresh cookies when he comes and his dog's fav treat.

Once I was idly browsing a website and found this statue of a farrier shoeing a horse...

it was kind of pricey _but it was so him_, I had to get it....so maybe I'm still

working that off.



It's nice to see it displayed in his home though so I know

he appreciated it.

I think gift certificates for any restaurants along the area your farrier travels

would always be appropriate and appreciated.


----------



## little lady (Dec 9, 2011)

I give mt farrier a gas card.


----------



## LAminiatures (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the great ideas. I have given her candles, warm clothing, treats for her horses and was getting bored with a gift idea.

Thanks


----------



## chandab (Dec 9, 2011)

I give my farrier Gatorade everytime he comes, and it has to be "red"; one or two big bottles every appointment. This might sound bad, but I pay him enough every month, that I don't give him extra money. [He also does chiropractic work, so some months are even more expensive.]

But, this year I found a "farrier" gift for him, but he won't get it til next year, as it won't arrive before our appointment next week (the on-line store is being incredibly slow with shipping this order).


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 9, 2011)

Gift certificate for Amazon.com!





Liz N.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 9, 2011)

How about a gift card for TSC!


----------



## MindyLee (Dec 9, 2011)

I am a farrier and I can say I have really never got anything but cuts and bruses! lol

I have got a couple of tips through the yrs but they are far and in between. I have never been offered a water at any of my clients homes/barns. But its no big deal, I always come prepaired. But you guys are a lot more thoughtful! Thats really cool you would think of your farrier in such a way to go out of your way and do such a thoughtful thing!

I will be giving my new equine dentist a tip and card in my bill next week. He was super cool to do all my horses mouths and as a 1st time client without and $$$ to pay him upfront. I super apperciated it and he well deservise it!


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Dec 9, 2011)

If I was a farrier I would enjoy a gift certificate for a back massage or a bath soak.


----------



## LAminiatures (Dec 10, 2011)

My farrier does my horses when I am not home because Im working. She is so good to me and is good to my horses. I will tip her during the year but needed a new idea for her she is really one of a kind.

I got her a gift cert for a restaurant a DD card a jar of honey and snacks for her horses. I would like to get one more thing but can't think of anything.


----------



## Reble (Dec 10, 2011)

LAminiatures said:


> My farrier does my horses when I am not home because Im working. She is so good to me and is good to my horses. I will tip her during the year but needed a new idea for her she is really one of a kind.
> 
> I got her a gift cert for a restaurant a DD card a jar of honey and snacks for her horses. I would like to get one more thing but can't think of anything.


I still think a nice pocket calendar to keep her appointments in...


----------



## MindyLee (Dec 10, 2011)

LAminiatures said:


> My farrier does my horses when I am not home because Im working. She is so good to me and is good to my horses. I will tip her during the year but needed a new idea for her she is really one of a kind.
> 
> I got her a gift cert for a restaurant a DD card a jar of honey and snacks for her horses. I would like to get one more thing but can't think of anything.



*A nice pair of leather gloves would be good! *


----------

